# Green tea? Other drinks to help lose weight?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I was reading that green tea boosts metabolism and helps get rid of belly fat, anyone know if this works? Or any diet drinks(no pills!) that work and are safe? And yes I know you have to exercise too and I DO--around 2 hours a day!


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I've heard that it's good for you and helps with metabolism, but you can't spot reduce fat. It'll come off in the opposite way that you put it on. Good for you for exercising that much, and I know you're a new mom so that's gotta be exercise in and of itself. But the most important thing for losing weight is "diet." I put diet in quotation marks because I don't mean diet as in eating a certain way for a certain amount of time. Diet is what you eat, whether it's healthy or not. What you eat(and drink) is probably 80% of weight loss. 

Green tea definitely will not hurt, and they say it helps so might as well try it out if you can stomach the stuff. Personally, I can't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love green tea,

Currently I drink Bojenmi Beauty Tea. The box says it's 100% natural & that the herbs are used in Chinese medicine. It also says it's supposed to reduce body fat & cholesterol, you may want to look it up and try it.

I've lost weight in the last few months but I think part of it is due to meds. Either way it's good green tea.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

I heard anything with caffeine is supposed to boost your metabolism.. unfortunately lot of drinks with that are unhealthy.. if you're into diet drinks regardless try something called 'enviga', I drink it and it seems to work(if I don't overdo it that is).. there's even a green tea version for it, take it with grain of salt at first...

Also anything with lean protein also boosts your metabolism..
mix whey protein mix with calorie free liquid(I use diet juice, normally tastes gross but add sweet tasting whey protein and bam it's not so bad)

Since you exercise a lot I'd recommend second option b4 working out.. 
I'd also take a green tea pill with it just cause it's cheaper than making drink..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Drinking a lot water bottled or not works for me. Slimfast also helps me but is kind of high on the sugar. Protein drinks can be another supplement. in addition to a healthy diet I think mixing in a blender with a fat burning food like yogurt to reduce body fat helps too.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I take NOW EGCG capsules, 2-3 a day. I also run 25 minutes 4-5 times week. Drink plenty of water, avoid fatty/sugary foods, and you're good to go.


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

yup green tea really helps...like someone else mentioned protein powder, but be sure to get the kind with WHEY protein...i use 'double rich chocolate'-flavored one by optimum nutrition, and i usually mix mine with milk, so that way it gives it a creamier flavor. coffee is pretty good too....it doesn't burn fat, but because of the caffeine, it gives u even more energy and suppresses ur appetite...that's about it, really.


----------



## timidgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

Love green tea. I get the Japanese matcha powder or sencha leaves for big robust flavor. I dont like the "lighter" flavor green teas. 
I've read it does help to control apetite and also is great anti-oxidant. 
My favorite winter drink is to mix matcha with hot soy milk.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I use this cheap Lipton green tea, it is actually pretty good. I don't really drink it for health reasons, it is just some mornings I do not like the taste of coffee and the caffeine in green tea has a little pick me up, it tastes pretty good as well. I don't mind green tea. 

I'm skeptical that it makes a significant difference in increasing your metabolism.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Researchers are now finding the best way to lose weight is to eat healthy fats such as those found in nuts (particularly walnuts) and coconut oil. These good fats will satisfy you and will give you energy for working out.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

If you want to lose weight remember this rule: don't go food shopping when your hungry. If you do you come home with sticky buns.


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah it does,

But its not exactly as effective as those other supplements out there, its meant to be an alternative to coffee, it does:

-boost your metabolism
-wake your body up
-contains no caffeine
-and won't have any of the nasty side effects that coffee does (crashing and burning at 4pmish/brown tarter stains on your teeth/or weight gain/harmful heart issues related to higher blood pressure from years of use...)

If you really want info on this type of stuff join this site.
 


Shauna The Dead said:


> I was reading that green tea boosts metabolism and helps get rid of belly fat, anyone know if this works? Or any diet drinks(no pills!) that work and are safe? And yes I know you have to exercise too and I DO--around 2 hours a day!


----------



## Ashram (Feb 15, 2009)

Sadly, green tea does contain caffeine... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_tea#Caffeine


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

it has now been proven that other teas has the exact same benefits as the green tea.
and I mean black and white tea..


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

copper said:


> I buy decaffeinated green tea here in the states.


Good for you lol, you can find it anywhere though.

I kind of find this a little bit offensive, the way most Americans think that rest of the world is still in stone age lol It must related to hollywood education I guess.

Does it still help you to lose weight? Also I read green tea pills might affect your thyroid if you use it for too long.


----------



## indieblueuro2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Not all have caffeine, I get mine from Trader Joe's but you could find it anywhere...


Ashram said:


> Sadly, green tea does contain caffeine... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_tea#Caffeine


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

I LOVE GREEN TEA! Im addicted to vanilla and peach green tea. But any green tea I drink like its water. I havnt noticed a weight reduction mainly because I stopped going to the gym :|. 
But I do feel much better inside since switching from coffee to green tea! I have atleast 4 cups of the stuff a day. :boogie


----------

